# Switching Gears



## tri-terror (Apr 21, 2013)

Changing things up a bit and I'm pretty pumped about it!  Starting a new log to chronicle this new journey and I'll get back to the old one when I do a bodybuilding show.

I'm going to do a strongman competition in June.  It's a "gold" level event in North American Strongman(NAS).  I'll be doing the novice division since it's my first time out.

The events are: max log press, keg overhead press and carry medley, atlas stones, frame carry and a last man standing 18" deadlift.

I know overhead pushing strength is very important in strongman so worked on some standing military's today.  Did some warm ups/feel sets and ended up doing 225 for two reps.

Worked some bench press afterwards with some buddys at the gym and ended up getting 385 for a single, which I thought was decent considering I'd already blown by delts and tris out.  Probably could have nailed a little more too.

Did some bodyweight dips for sets of 12-15 and then I knocked out two sets of 3 with 2 plates hanging between my legs.

Finished off the day with some cross body hammer curls up to 60lbs for 9, and like 4 sets of concentration curls with 40 and then 30lbs.


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 21, 2013)

Get some yeah bro nice to switch gears tri !!


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 21, 2013)

Couple pics from yesterday


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wolverine!!!!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2013)

No wolverines jacked brother.  Thabnks for the post TT. Man good to hear you 'Up" again. Cool. T


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2013)

Making my AR look small...


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey i need that where I live . Nice ! Time to replace the benelli for home protection. Hey you gonna log the s/m training for us TT? That'd be sweet.
T


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey i need that where I live . Nice ! Time to replace the benelli for home protection. Hey you gonna log the s/m training for us TT? That'd be sweet.
> T



Yes I sure am!  I'm about to head out to the gym in a few right now.  I'm also training for a little meet at the gym in two weeks for bench and dead, so there will some of that for a bit too.

One of the events I have to do is a 450lb frame carry.  So today I'm going to load up a trap bar with a couple hundred lbs and do some reps in the parking lot.  Going to work on speed and conditioning by pulling a sled too.

Haven't EVER done any training like this so hopefully I don't die...


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 22, 2013)

Tri, this is badass! I love it.  If I was bigger, I would definitely try strongman, but at my size, it just ain't gonna happen. And you are looking like a savage in those pics haha!


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Tri, this is badass! I love it.  If I was bigger, I would definitely try strongman, but at my size, it just ain't gonna happen. And you are looking like a savage in those pics haha!



Haha thanks buddy, I'm trying to look as scary as possible right now!


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2013)

So I made it to the gym and ended up not doing the sled drags.
I started out with some trap bar deadlifts, because, as my buddy pointed out, if I can't lift the frame I can't carry it.
So I did 135×5, 225×5, 315×3, 405x3 and 455×1.

Then I took the trap bar outside and did reps of 50 feet.  I did 3 with 245 and 6 with 335.  Felt pretty good but I was gassed.  Hence no sled drags.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2013)

Couldn't break this off the ground...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 23, 2013)

My lower back just rebroke after looking at those pics.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> My lower back just rebroke after looking at those pics.



Funny thing is, with that trap bar I felt it very little in my lower back.  Lots of quads.

Went back to the gym last night to help the wife work on her bench press and I picked up the 150lb atlas stone 5 times.  First time ever picking up  one of those... Man did it suck.
And my FIRST stone in the meet is 240 damn pounds!  I got a lot of work to do!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 23, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Yes I sure am!  I'm about to head out to the gym in a few right now.  I'm also training for a little meet at the gym in two weeks for bench and dead, so there will some of that for a bit too.
> 
> One of the events I have to do is a 450lb frame carry.  So today I'm going to load up a trap bar with a couple hundred lbs and do some reps in the parking lot.  Going to work on speed and conditioning by pulling a sled too.
> 
> Haven't EVER done any training like this so hopefully I don't die...



Trained for a charity event in about 2000 . Was a ten man 1hour 
truck pull for distance(3.3 miles) with 4 corners per lap.. 20 tons. Funny as fuck when you get somebody saying 
well once it's rolling then should be easy. Holy funny shit  you know right away they have never done anything like that . Puking and oxygen for the after pull party! Anyway if you want you can clip your rig to a buddys car or pick up and train off of that. Then you can vary intensity more easily to target strength and endurance aspects more easily.I tore a quad just slighty up high when I did not warm up as well as I should have before hard acceleration. Ease in and get the feel. Good luck , T


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 24, 2013)

Good shit turbo!

Ran a little short on time today but got a bench press workout in.
Did triples up to 335 and my right shoulder felt a little hinky soni didn't push it and go higher.
Dropped down to 295 for 6, 255 for 8 and 225 for 10.

Sitting in the theater right now waiting for Pain and Gain to start.  Got a pass to tje advance screening.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 24, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Good shit turbo!
> 
> Ran a little short on time today but got a bench press workout in.
> Did triples up to 335 and my right shoulder felt a little hinky soni didn't push it and go higher.
> ...




Ya I have to agree those deadlift pics hurt me just seeing them lol. Thats awsome man best of luck brother. Let us know how the movie is the previews look funny as hell cant wait to see it.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 25, 2013)

Did legs today.  Warmed up with some ab machine work and hyperextensions.
Did six sets on front squats up to 215 for six.  The six was not failure, I left a rep or two in the tank.  Following the 531 template and taking it slow.  

Did 5 sets of 15 on leg press with 4 plates a side, and 5 sets of lying leg curls with 70lbs for 10 reps each.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice to see someone doing weighted dips. I love those. This guy is definitely not going to be bogartting the cable station. Lol. That is some real deal stuff.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 25, 2013)

VanillaMandingo said:


> Nice to see someone doing weighted dips. I love those. This guy is definitely not going to be bogartting the cable station. Lol. That is some real deal stuff.



Na man!  Dips and close grip bench for the win.  I do some cables to warm up the elbows though.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 25, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Na man!  Dips and close grip bench for the win.  I do some cables to warm up the elbows though.



DB triceps extensions and supinated cambered bar cable extensions.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 26, 2013)

Little change up today...  Went in to do regular standing military but my boy broke out the swiss bar so we could practice the neutral grip.
Did a couple warm ups and 3 work sets. 140x5  155x5  170x8.  The 170 was supposed to be my last set, but I went ahead and did 205x2 for shits and giggles and to see where I'm at.  205 on that swiss bar was harder than 225 in regular MP.  Oh, we had fat gripz extreme on the bar too...

Then I did 5 sets of 10 on bodyweight dips, and the same on neutral grip chins.

DONE.  Strongman training on actual implements on Sunday!


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 29, 2013)

Today was my dead day.  Did three warm up sets then: 240x5  280x5
and 315 for 8.  Followed that up with five sets of good mornings working up to 135lbs, and 5 sets hanging leg raises.


20130428_170256.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good lifting matey  My back would probably snap with 1 plate either side on deadlifts  I am a fan of neutral grip chins too... nice to change things around but I tend to use that grip most. Keep the updates coming it's good to see your change in training.


----------



## tri-terror (May 6, 2013)

I have kind of an odd work schedule this week so it looks like I'll only get three training days in...  Oh well what can you do?  Gotta make money right?
SO I combined my overhead press day with bench day today.  I'll do my dead lift day on Wed, and squats on Fri.  Hopefully sat. will be some strongman training.

Nothing super exciting today, it start's my "3" week so a little heavier but not bad.  Up to 165lbs on OH press, I did 8 reps with a few left in the tank.  Bench press I also did 8 reps but with 300lbs.
I warmed up with 3 sets of BW chins for 10 reps each.  then did the OH press.  Then did 3 sets of 10 on wide grip lat pulldowns and moved onto the bench.  After bench I did 4 sets of 10 on flat DB presses and same on DB rows.  Then I got the fuck out of dodge.

I need to work on conditioning so I'm going to do some hill sprints in front of my house a couple times this week.  nothing crazy, maybe 5-8 sprints the first time and see how it goes.  The hill is not awesome, it's just the little hill my house sits on, not much of a grade at all, but there is a little one so it will work for starters at least.  Going to do 40yds up the hill, walk back down and repeat.
Going to work on abs and arms at the house a couple times too this week.


----------



## tri-terror (May 10, 2013)

Front squats today on my "3" week still.  Couple easy five rep warm ups and my last set was 205 and I cranked out six.  Then I did 5 20 rep sets on leg press with 3 4 5 6 and 6 plates.  Finished with some glute ham curls.


----------



## fubaseball (May 11, 2013)

How you liking the front squats bro?


----------



## tri-terror (May 11, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> How you liking the front squats bro?



I have a love/hate relationship with them.  I hate them because they are hard, but love them because it doesn't fuck with my back, and hits the shit out of my quads.  I think the front side loading will really help with strongman also.


----------



## tri-terror (May 11, 2013)

Trained with a couple friends today.  Warmed up with some deads and ended up pulling 405 for 3 which isn't a lot for most people but pretty damn good for me.

Went outside and did some reps with the stone.  A few off the ground and then I did some reps where I shouldered it, lapped it and shouldered it to each side once.

Finished off with a soul stealing medley of prowler pushes and sled drags back to back.


20130511_110610.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## tri-terror (May 11, 2013)

1


----------



## turbobusa (May 12, 2013)

Hey TT I have some buddies you'd get along with well. TT your gym has a stones set? should list em up for directory I'm compiling.   Hot fun in the sun eh?


----------



## tri-terror (May 14, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey TT I have some buddies you'd get along with well. TT your gym has a stones set? should list em up for directory I'm compiling.   Hot fun in the sun eh?



Well we only have two stones and one of them is almost unliftable.  We do have some other stuff but it's owned by members so it's not a free for all for anyone.  I'm seriously considering running a gym out of my garage for me and a close circle of friends.  Power rack, deadlift platform, etc.

Hot fun in the sun is right.  If I learned anything this day it was that my conditioning SUCKS.  I need to get my cardio better yesterday.  So to start off with I'm doing HIT cardio twice a week.  Either the sled drags or prowler or hill sprints.  Doing deads on Wed.  I think I'll finish off with the sled drags.


----------



## tri-terror (May 14, 2013)

Today I combined my Press and bench days again.  Started with bench this time though and did 315 for 5.  Tendonitis is kicking my ass again so I'm leaving quite a bit in the tank.  This is my 5/3/1 week.

Went on to OH press and banged an easy 6 reps with 175.

Did all my benches with the fat gripz extreme except my last set.  Here is a vid of my "3" set:


20130513_143711.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 14, 2013)

Hey TT how do you like those fat grips and what's the theory of use for them ? Is it just for grip or?  Sorry Im old and ask dumb shit but o well. Thanks for sharing the video too. Cool bro. Ib


----------



## tri-terror (May 14, 2013)

I like the grips.  They make me hold my wrist in a better more straight position.   That and you have to grip the bar harder so its a little harder overall.  Its loke training with a thick bar or axel or something, it just takes more muscle.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 14, 2013)

Cool.gonna find a set because I could use a way to build grip strength on an injured hand ..thanks TT
.


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 14, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I like the grips.  They make me hold my wrist in a better more straight position.   That and you have to grip the bar harder so its a little harder overall.  Its loke training with a thick bar or axel or something, it just takes more muscle.



i like the idea of them holdin the wrists better. years ago i was doing reverse curls and hurt my right wrist. that was prob 7-8yrs ago....ive had probs ever since.
im gona have to find a pair n test them out.


----------



## Alinshop (May 20, 2013)

I guess I'm the last to know.  You didn't tell me you were switching to strongman. Are you doing the show at the beach?


----------



## tri-terror (May 20, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> I guess I'm the last to know.  You didn't tell me you were switching to strongman. Are you doing the show at the beach?



Well I'm not really "switching" at least not permanently...  I'm going to do this contest in June, and another one more local in July.  Then I want to hit a BB show by the end of the year.  
No it's not at the beach, it's pretty land locked...


----------



## tri-terror (May 20, 2013)

Finally got some actual strong man training in on Saturday!  I did some exhausting yoke walk/frame carry medleys I think with around 400lbs on each.
Then went down and did some axle clean and presses, log clean and press and finally some stones.  I think I did 185 on the axle, 255 on the log, and I beasted a 285lb stone.  Not too bad for my first time out.  


135log - YouTube








GOPR0133 - YouTube







[ame]http://youtu.be/WIZ3NjdpTQg[/ame]


----------



## tri-terror (May 23, 2013)

Took a few days off after Saturday.  My whole body was beat up!  This is my deload week anyway for 5/3/1 so...
Trained some chest and back last night.  Warmed up on some wide grip pulldowns and did 3 work sets.  Something like 235x6, 205x8 and 175x10.  Then 3 sets of bench press.  335x6, 295x8 and 265x8.  And that's it lol.  Felt good good though.

May go do some light deficit deads tomorrow, but I gotta save my lower back a little bit for saturday, going to try and get a 300+lb stone.  My heaviest one at the comp is going to be 335 so I got to try and get that pretty soon, I'm four weeks out...


----------



## fubaseball (May 23, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Finally got some actual strong man training in on Saturday!  I did some exhausting yoke walk/frame carry medleys I think with around 400lbs on each.
> Then went down and did some axle clean and presses, log clean and press and finally some stones.  I think I did 185 on the axle, 255 on the log, and I beasted a 285lb stone.  Not too bad for my first time out.
> 
> 135log - YouTube
> ...



First time on log?! That's great man! Once you get balanced and comfortable with it you will be at 300+ in no time!


----------



## tri-terror (May 23, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> First time on log?! That's great man! Once you get balanced and comfortable with it you will be at 300+ in no time!



Yeah man thanks!  I had never even seen a log before last weekend.  I don't know about 300 just yet but that would be sick!


----------



## fubaseball (May 23, 2013)

You're further ahead on log than when I started... Log is my weak event. But once you learn to handle it/balance and you can really drive under it you easily have 300. One trick I've been taught that I noticed in your video. When the log clears your head, really shoot it forward. It will really help w lock out and stability. Plus they will make you hold the rep at the top and have it under control for a good lift


----------



## tri-terror (May 23, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> You're further ahead on log than when I started... Log is my weak event. But once you learn to handle it/balance and you can really drive under it you easily have 300. One trick I've been taught that I noticed in your video. When the log clears your head, really shoot it forward. It will really help w lock out and stability. Plus they will make you hold the rep at the top and have it under control for a good lift



Ok ill try it out.  I know I need to get my elbows out and under it more.


----------



## fubaseball (May 23, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Ok ill try it out.  I know I need to get my elbows out and under it more.



Yes! Really focus on getting the log high on your chest and getting your elbows as high as you can


----------



## Bfit247 (May 24, 2013)

What's your stats bro? 

Looking very Solid! When is the comp?


----------



## tri-terror (May 25, 2013)

Bfit247 said:


> What's your stats bro?
> 
> Looking very Solid! When is the comp?



I'm not quite 5 11 and probably pushing 240 right now.  I gotta pack it in a bit though and get under 231.

Comp is june 22


----------



## tri-terror (May 28, 2013)

Well....
I meant to get on here Sunday and post some cool training vids.  Was going to go for a 300+lb stone etc.

And then I blew my knee out doing axle cleans...  Don't know why I was even doing them except it looked cool.  We had some truck tires on the axle and I was trying it out.  Whole different ballgame when the tires are on because they don't move/rotate.

Anyway, I was trying to clean 200lbs and it got sideways on me.  saved it and got under it with my left leg out to the side.  instead of dropping it I pushed off of my left foot and... snap.  I hyper extended my knee and pushed it out laterally.  I felt something like a rubberband snapping and fell down onto my right side.

Couldn't extend my leg for a couple minutes and couldn't bear any weight on it for a while.  Managed to hobble into the ER a few hours later and had x rays taken which looked "good".  ER doc said he didn't think it was a tear, but a sprain of my LCL.  So I need to follow up with ortho and have an appointment on Thursday morning.

I'm able to bear weight a little bit, but it's really fucking tight.  I can't go to full extension without pain and can't contract my leg much at all.  When sitting I can get my shin about perpenicular to the floor but anymore than that and it feels too tight on the lateral part of my knee.  Like something is about to let loose so I'm not pushing it...

Trained chest and back yesterday so I don't go completely useless...  Gonna do some arms today.


----------



## fubaseball (May 29, 2013)

Damn dude... So no GA show?! How longs recovery?


----------



## tri-terror (May 29, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Damn dude... So no GA show?! How longs recovery?



Most likely not...  recovery is going to be at least 4 weeks.  Fucking sucks.


----------



## fubaseball (May 29, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that! Heal up and keep training. Then come compete in KY in August with me and my lady. They have a novice class, so for first time it would be really good


----------



## tri-terror (May 29, 2013)

Hmm that could work actually.   Can you give me some details?


----------



## fubaseball (May 29, 2013)

http://www.nastrongman.com/pdf/2013/Refuge Barbell Entry 2013.pdf

Here you go buddy! Derek is a good friend of mine and a great guy


----------



## tri-terror (May 30, 2013)

So I'm completely fucked.
My acl is torn.


----------



## fubaseball (May 30, 2013)

Shit dude... What's the plan? Surgery? Hgh?


----------



## tri-terror (May 30, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Shit dude... What's the plan? Surgery? Hgh?



Sounds like to get back to the same level I'm going to need surgery.   I have an MRI next week Thursday and I see the dr and the surgeon on monday to go over options


----------



## fubaseball (May 30, 2013)

Damn man... I hate to hear that!


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 19, 2013)

Did a heavy duty style workout Monday night.
Did a coulple warm ups on an icarian pec deck and one set to failure 160x7.  
Incline hammer strength 3 plates for 8 reps
Wide hammer strength 3 plates for 9.

Lateral raises 30x11
Bent over laterals 25x21
Hammer shrugs 3plates for 11 with a 3 sec hold.  Superset with wide grip upright row 135x7

Triceps pressdown superset with dips.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 22, 2013)

*You are a LOT MORE durable than I am, TriTerror!*



tri-terror said:


> Changing things up a bit and I'm pretty pumped about it!  Starting a new log to chronicle this new journey and I'll get back to the old one when I do a bodybuilding show.
> 
> I'm going to do a strongman competition in June.  It's a "gold" level event in North American Strongman(NAS).  I'll be doing the novice division since it's my first time out.
> 
> ...


My shoulders would have been trashed beyond belief! I love strongman/woman events. My friend Jesse Marunde (passed away) got 2nd in one of those. I think Marious Pudzianowski was first. 

Good luck and I hope the knee heals up strong.


----------



## thebrick (Jun 23, 2013)

Tri, I'm late to this thread but I really like the photos and videos! Really gives a window of what veryone is doing in the gym. Good luck with the knee. Just give it time and you will be back.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 23, 2013)

Late, too, but read through the whole thing. You'll be back soon...we all suffer setbacks but when we overcome them they just become part of our history.

Thanks for all the informative and interesting posts!


----------

